# 4over accounts??



## alwyzchanging (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello-
I recently got into the banner making business and have found this fourm to be most helpful :3 
Now a couple days ago I read a thread about how a lot of ppl with the Roland VP300 use 4over.com for outsourcing business cards and flyers etc. I applied but got turned down and I think it was because I dont have a resellers licence? Ive heard about this before but dont know very much about it. Please help?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

4over is trade printer website, you must be in the printing business and by verifying this with a resellers license. A resellers license is very easy to get, do a forum search for your state and there are other people on here with helpful state advice.

4over partners with printer to help them grow their business but if they were just taking anybody then it would be just a regular printer. I use them for my outsourcing and they blind ship so customer never knows you went somewhere else

You could also try got print and vista print (reseller) program.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

when I made an account al the wanted was email and phone number and I got approved: )

They prob. seen my rants on other past forums and thought I was hot sh*t


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I am sure soon after that they realized that just taking anybody wasn't getting them anywhere..
so now they screen the talent I think you got lucky


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I suppose never even use them


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

they are really good for business cards.. I go else where for my banners


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I make own custom Die cut cards, well haven't gave a biz card out in a year haha.
All clients are outta state : ( "thank god haha"

If I dont do it in house i dont offer service, I just give the referral to peeps like you : )


----------



## hatmanok (Oct 26, 2009)

The best place to get business cards is gotprint.com.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

4over turned me down even with reseller license and trade group membership, by the time it went through all levels of management to get approved I was doing all my orders with gotprint and 4over lost out on all my biz.


----------



## customapparelusa (Mar 20, 2010)

dptk said:


> 4over turned me down even with reseller license and trade group membership, by the time it went through all levels of management to get approved I was doing all my orders with gotprint and 4over lost out on all my biz.


We used to use 4over too. They have the worst customer service ever. 30 to 45 minutes on hold was the norm. Sending a few orders there last year was a mistake. And they're more expensive and slower than other printers.We now print with gotprint.com and printfirm.com.


----------



## robertlee1181 (Mar 23, 2010)

these guys are legit... they don't allow yahoo or any free email account. they really look after their resellers.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

robertlee1181 said:


> these guys are legit... they don't allow yahoo or any free email account. they really look after their resellers.


they turned me down even though I have ASI membership because I owned another business 5 years ago that they found on google and wouldnt sell to me because that old business would be an end user that I sell to and they didnt want me selling their product to a business that I had owned and sold 5 years ago. Gotprint was more than happy to take the business.


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Explain to me this a little more i have no idea what you mean sorry....im very intrested in this....and how did they comunicate this issue to you...having troble deciding over these 2 companies 4 over seems great but keep getting negative feedback .


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

few years ago i got a account and didnt even have anything hahah


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

760rdl said:


> Explain to me this a little more i have no idea what you mean sorry....im very intrested in this....and how did they comunicate this issue to you...having troble deciding over these 2 companies 4 over seems great but keep getting negative feedback .


open an account with both.. you will get sample packs of their products. 4 over sample packs more impressive then got print but in case 4 over doesn't do it got print does..

they both are adding more and more products each day. 

You do need a domain email address no free email accounts.


----------



## alwyzchanging (Mar 11, 2010)

thank you guys for all the help! I will deff. open accounts up in printfirm.com and gotprint.com since it seems that they offer the same products. I wasnt aware 4over had such bad customer service! Im glad you all saved me future headache!


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Good luck with that I just wanted to mention that yesterday I placed a couple orders with 4over and was greeted with great customer service. They were very helpful. I decided to go and give it a tried after I recieveed there sample packs I had some customers that were on hiold now I just wait for the pack its said to arrive Tuesday . I also drop shipped one to a customer who is also my uncle to see how they handle that .


----------

